# hello!12week SCAN,very good quality!opinions plz!!*new pic added*



## Ritaki83

Hi this is my baby at 12 weeks nt scan..

need your magic opinions!:flower:
 



Attached Files:







??????????0317.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 99


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Looks :pink: to me, but it's a bit too early to tell.

I can't tell if at the bottom it looks male or female :S


----------



## Ritaki83

Thank you!
Can you tell anything from the scull maybe?


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Ritaki83 said:


> Thank you!
> Can you tell anything from the scull maybe?

That's what I guessed by :D
It could be wrong, I know my DD who I'm expecting had what looked like a boy shaped skull. Sometimes though, it's right :)


----------



## Ritaki83

I thought it is a boy because of the pointy numb, am i wrong?
C'mon girls, need some guesses!


----------



## nickyb

Def boy nub congrats


----------



## SteffieLee

I actually believe the nub is girlie. The spine curls up at the butt so the nub looks parallel in my opinion. :pink: guess from me. :flower:


----------



## Ritaki83

Thank you girls!
I actually agree with you SteffieLee, that's what i thought from the first time i saw it...

Any more guesses preety please?


----------



## Ritaki83

Bump


----------



## kmumtobe

Tho it looks like it should be :blue: on first glance I agree with above that it looks parallel so will say :pink:, I wouldn't be too sure either way tho think you'll have to keep an open mind till it's confirmed!


----------



## Ritaki83

Oh thank you so much for agreeing with me!I thought i was going crazy!!


----------



## MeeOhMya

I'm leaning boy. Were you 12 weeks exactly? Congrats on baby!


----------



## Kyliem87

I think girl

:flow:


----------



## ruthb

From skull and nub alignment I'd say girl!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Boy


----------



## disneygirl27

Girl :)


----------



## Ritaki83

Hi, i was 12w and 1 day.. Why, are you asking, is there smth you can see?Thanks!:flower:





MeeOhMya said:


> I'm leaning boy. Were you 12 weeks exactly? Congrats on baby!


----------



## Ritaki83

Thank you!Anyone else preety please?

I love your guesses!


----------



## nickyb

If you'd like some well educated and informed guesses Hun there's a site called ingender they're very good and a few of them are actual qualified sonographers so know what theyre talking about :thumbup:


----------



## Ritaki83

I have posted in ingender too, and nearly everyone said boy..

I am ashamed to say this, but i secretely prayed for a little girl..:blush:


----------



## Ritaki83

Bump


----------



## madseasons

Looks like my girl. So I am going to say :pink:!


----------



## Ritaki83

Ah, thank you sooo much madseasons!Could you post the pic so i can see it?:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Ritaki83

Anyone else maybe?


----------



## PRISCILLA78

it looks like it is a boy!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think girl!


----------



## Pandora0814

I would say girl based only on the skull. The skull looks more rounded.

:pink:


----------



## madseasons

Ritaki83: Here is my girl at 14w3d for comparison. 

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k220/deegilbert/22890fd2-bf71-4921-88f5-51d5eb6eaf5e.jpg


----------



## MeeOhMya

I asked for the gestation because it can still change. 12+1 is early and it already looks angled so I'm thinking boy! Keep us updated :)


----------



## kimmy04

Looks like a boy to me!


----------



## Ritaki83

Thank you all!

Anyone else maybe?

I have my next scan September 4th, i will be 16 weeks then, so i think i will now for sure then!


----------



## Ritaki83

Bump!


----------



## Ritaki83

Noone?
:cry::cry:


----------



## neon82

Skull looks girlish but the nub seems like a boy nub. My guess is boy.


----------



## Ritaki83

Thank you!

Anyone else? I'll know for sure on September 4th..!


----------



## Ritaki83

Bump :kiss:


----------



## Ritaki83

Bump

Sorry for being annoying. i know, i just love the guesses :blush:!


----------



## Ritaki83

Here is another pic i ulpoaded from the video of that day..

this is the only caption that shows this angle...
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## ClaRav

I think maybe boy.. but baby isn't in the best position so could possibly be girly x


----------



## Ritaki83

So still some pink hope?:flower:


----------



## Jennuuh

Like someone else said - Not the best position but leaning ever so slightly blue because the scan WAS 12wks and nub can still be rising that early in the 11-12wk transition and it already looks like it has a slight rise to it there at the end. 

Here's why I think slightly blue:
https://i62.tinypic.com/jkuo8w.png
The angle is a little more up than a girl would be.

Here's what a girl would be.
https://i62.tinypic.com/t4v1w7.png

I still think you have a chance to hear pink though cause it isn't a huge rise I see there and not a big difference in girl vs. boy angle. Good luck!


----------



## Ritaki83

Thanks!


----------



## auraobie

Yeah, defy leaning boy, good luck x


----------



## Ritaki83

Thanks!:kiss:


----------



## Ritaki83

Hello!
Last bump here, in a few hours i'lll know the gender, i have my 16week scan..
Any last minute guesses?


----------



## Jennuuh

Good luck today!


----------



## Ritaki83

It's a healthy baby....BOY!
Thank you all so much!


----------



## Bevziibubble

congratulations!


----------



## nickyb

Congrats Hun I know u wanted a girl but boys are so precious :hugs:


----------



## madseasons

Congrats! I thought it was a :pink: :haha: 

Boys are awesome! I have one and we swayed :blue: again, but we got :pink: and we are great with that!


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Congrats on your blue bundle :D


----------

